# Computer does not recognize the CD drives



## pt666 (Jun 10, 2007)

All of a sudden my computer does not recognize the three CD drives labeled H,I and J. Exactly when this happened I do not know since I don't use them every day.

I tried to restore the system to an earlier date but whatever date I use I get the message that the system could not be restored.

I tried RerCure, got initially about 400 empty registry keys. After multiple scans and fixes I got this number down to 0 errors but it didn't fix the problem with my drives.

When I open the device manager I get a listing of the three drives with a yellow exclamation label and when I click on any on of them, the message
"Windows successfully loaded the device driver for this hardware but cannot find the hardware device. (Code 41)"
If I click on "Troubleshoot" I get the window "Help and Support Center" where I'm supposed to enter a search option, which leaves me stranded.


----------



## merlin73 (May 2, 2007)

howdy pt666

Go back into your device manager and right click on the drives, and click uninstall device and reboot. Windows should automatically pick them up on the reboot.,

As for reg cleaners, they usually only do bad for systems, (unless you have spyware) I would not suggest using registry cleaners as they can mess things up allot more than they actually fix anything


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download  CDgone, right click on the downloaded file and choose Extract All, then double-click on *cdgone.reg* Say "Yes" to the merge question and then reboot. See if the drives have returned. You may have to re-install CD burning applications, since they're the ones that tinker with the filter setting in the registry that caused the drives to disappear.


----------



## pt666 (Jun 10, 2007)

to merlin 73

This would have been too easy. 
After I clicked on uninstall I got the message "found new hardware" on reboot but the problem still remained. 

To JohnWill

CDgone did the trick. 

Thanks a million.


----------



## merlin73 (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know..

Nice little reg entry there Johnwill..:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't take credit for it, but it is useful. I used to have more complicated manual instructions for doing the same thing. 

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the upper right of the screen.©*


----------

